# What do you use to get the buck smell out?!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I love spending time with my bucks but I can't live with that smell! Do you have a special way of getting it off your skin and clothes? I can wash up to my elbows repeatedly but I can't shake the stench. :GAAH: :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Goat milk soap! I've found that's always the key for getting rid of the stench.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppers!!! I've used every single one of the bars I make and though each one has a different scent, they all contain Goats Milk and each removes the bucky perfume. I especially like using my coffee scrub bar.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh that's interesting.... Very handy to know!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tooth paste will take it off too.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I swear you can use toothpaste for so many things! Getting out buck smell, polishing silver, cleaning a DVD that has scratchs....on and on!

Good to know goat milk soap works too!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You can forgeo the expense of toothpaste and use actual baking soda for polishing, etc. That is the main ingredient that does the work. Nbot sure if straight BS would work for buck smell though.. Probably.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Really good to know, its embarassing going to the store smelling like a buck even though I've scrubbed and scrubbed! My husband wants to attach one of those blue urinal cakes to our bucks beard for his stench


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Maggie said:


> My husband wants to attach one of those blue urinal cakes to our bucks beard for his stench


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

I have some liquid peppermint soap that I get from Trader Joe's that takes out just about any odor. But just a little buck on your clothes or hair and you will smell all day. I remember last winter just accepting that I smell like a goat.
I have not made soap yet but I have a plethora of milk so I want to give that a try. Using it to get rid of bucky odor will be a plus for sure.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I use an all natural organic cleaner called Basic H. I love it!!

http://kimmerz.myshaklee.com/us/en/prod ... ?sku=00015

It has about a million uses too! It's sold in concentrate and just 2drops in 16 oz of water can make a window cleaner that is AMAZING!! No streaks, no smells, no harsh chemicals that are bad for the respiratory tract.

You can use it as an insect repellent, I wash my goats in it, it keeps them clean, has a balanced PH so it does not affect their skin or coats, helps keeps the bugs off.

You can use it on the pasture to help it grow greener; "It makes water wetter"

The list goes on and on and on... If you are interested in learning more please contact me I found this amazing product and MANY more and I am SO EXCITED to share them!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Maggie wrote:
> My husband wants to attach one of those blue urinal cakes to our bucks beard for his stench


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm having my last buck wethered this fall. He is in full rut right now and driving me crazy with his screaming and tongue wagging. He keeps trying to pee on me too and I have decided I have enough goats now. :roll: I'm sure the other herd members will also agree. His nads have got to go! :laugh: 

He doesn't have horns, or we would hang a car air fresh tree on them. Hubby says to just tie it around his neck. :greengrin: I will get pictures when we do.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great suggestions ...I have used the tooth paste method.... :thumb:


----------

